# Help with info on 30+ year old Dayton compressor



## joeylead

I am interested in purchasing an old Dayton gas air compressor. From the engine, assuming that it is the original Kohler for the compressor, it has to be at least from 1985 and older. I am more concerned about the pump. It looks like one on a Lindsay compressor a friend has that puts out 30 cfm. There are no marking left on the machine. Any idea of how powerful the compressor pump is? I am not worried about the engine, it runs but I also have a newer electric start Kohler for it. 


Dayton AIR COMPRESSOR


----------



## lunkhead

I belive these were sold by Grainger. I see some information tags to the left, below the motor, any model numbers on these? If so call grainger and maybe they still have some parts available and can help answer your questions.
One bit of advise, when buying an air compressor it usually pays in the long run to by big, buy new, and stick with the major brands, for example ingersol or quincy.
these brands always have parts available and always have a high resale value.


----------



## joeylead

this compressor sold before i could go look at it. I use my compressors for lawn sprinkler blowouts and currently i have two running in tandem (a 25 and 21 cfm machine) i was looking for an inexpensive 3rd to just give me some more air. But i am leaning towards what you reccomended about getting a new one. I dont need a big tank and the IR and Quincy models with smaller tanks arent that powerful. I am going to try to find another of the Tahoe machines i have. 21 cfm and relatively inexpensive. If I could start over with the machines though, I would have gone what you recommended, and purchased a single, big machine. But live and learn i guess. 



lunkhead said:


> I belive these were sold by Grainger. I see some information tags to the left, below the motor, any model numbers on these? If so call grainger and maybe they still have some parts available and can help answer your questions.
> One bit of advise, when buying an air compressor it usually pays in the long run to by big, buy new, and stick with the major brands, for example ingersol or quincy.
> these brands always have parts available and always have a high resale value.


----------



## joeylead

Oh and also, I know what you mean about buying from the big established brands. I friend bought a compressor from a catalogue sold as their equipment line ( i dont want to say which just because i am not into bashing products). i told him to buy the IR unit but it was a few hundred more. Well he has has issues with the engine already (taiwanese honda) and you can just see how it is more cheaply made. The compressor pump has fewer cooling fins, and no real aftercooler.



lunkhead said:


> I belive these were sold by Grainger. I see some information tags to the left, below the motor, any model numbers on these? If so call grainger and maybe they still have some parts available and can help answer your questions.
> One bit of advise, when buying an air compressor it usually pays in the long run to by big, buy new, and stick with the major brands, for example ingersol or quincy.
> these brands always have parts available and always have a high resale value.


----------

